# zippo blu lighter



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

If anyone is interested in a free zippo blu butane lighter here is one you can get. it is free from marlboro. I just called and it is all automated. I have yet to be dissapointed with stuff from here and you can never have too many lighters. # 6 is the zippo lighter. :ss

Call 1- 800-627-5267

Press 1
Enter code: 3777
Press 2 (may have to press 2 twice)
Chose your item 

Each number is the item number on the phone menu:
1 Coleman Widebeam Flashlight
2 Eureka Sleeping Bag
3 Barbeque Branding Iron Set in Gift Box
4 Zippo Outdoor Utility Lighter
5 Weber Seasoning Kit
6 Zippo Blu Lighter
9 Description of items

enter date of birth (MUST BE 21 YEARS OLD)
xx month xx day xxxx year

enter home phone number to verify address

after number entered address is read back to you
1 if correct
2 if incorrect
then first and last name read back to you
1 if correct
2 if incorrect
If you chose incorrect you must speak your name or address in the recording.

Must say your are smoker after tone.


----------



## intrudahridah (Jun 7, 2007)

:tuCool, THANKS!!!:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ordered.

Hope it comes. Free is always good.....:tu


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, thanks a lot man....funny how I smoke cigars, and only cigars, and not too often at that, I like to keep em for certain occasions so that it seems "special" (sounds cheesy...), but felt weird saying "yes" when asked if I was a smoker!
<----In denial
:ss


----------



## Jacob Lima (Jun 25, 2007)

brownbuffalo said:


> but felt weird saying "yes" when asked if I was a smoker!
> <----In denial
> :ss


I feel the same way specially as a doctor. A while back there was an add campaign for Camel cigarettes that said "More doctors smoke Camel" or something like that, all the cigar families should get together and do the same thing except say "More doctors smoke cigars" then maybe will get some more BOTL/SOTL.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

free, if you don't mind getting a crapload of marlboro junkmail. I don't mind :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

damn it I don't have a home phone number.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I hope it arrives like the regular zippo I got before. I only use butane lighters so it would be perfect.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

Ah, the value of having my parents live nearby. Just have it sent to their address "by mistake". Get the free lighter, and it can just be added to their pile of junk-mail they seem to get already.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

We shall see in 6-8 weeks.

Thanks for the tip....:tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks!!!!! Just called it in!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i wonder if my cell number would work


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks! With a sugested retail price of $40 I can't pass up that deal.

Rick


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

holy hell.. 10 to 12 weeks.. damn i didnt see that one coming.. ill be in vegas !
hopefully someone here can ship it to me there if it even arrives


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> holy hell.. 10 to 12 weeks.. damn i didnt see that one coming.. ill be in vegas !
> hopefully someone here can ship it to me there if it even arrives


I think it's because the Blu isn't supposed to come out until mid-September (I think).


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

anyone try using a cell phone number rather than a land line?


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

And what's with the little tag that says that they're going to try to verify your age electronically?


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

cool...thanks! just ran my request...

I used my cell....it will give you the option of something like if you don't have a home phone press "0" to continue....the rest is the same process...


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I guess I'm about to find out how well they enforce the 21 + policy, even though there isn't a state in the Union whose requirement is greater than 19!

:tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> damn it I don't have a home phone number.


LOL. Dammit I'm only 19.

I'll use my mom's name, how juvenille is that? :tu


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

when i signed up it gave my gf's name cause of who's name the ph# was in-didn't matter since i'm over 21, just FWIW


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

When I ordered mine, it came in about 2 weeks, but that was a month ago. They may be swamped now. 

For those that are interested, I wrote a mini review about it in the Accessories board


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

hey, please someone order me one, i think they are not paying attention to international orders


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

You're welcome, guys.
:r :tu

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ginocide (Jun 4, 2007)

Loki, use your cell. I'm sure it's fine.

I got a coupon code for a free one in the mail and it said up to 16 weeks for delivery and I got it in 2. This thing is total crap and definitely not worth $40. It's not worth $5 to me. I used it once right when I got it about a week ago and I haven't picked it up since. I plan on giving a review with pictures so that no one here actually spends the money to buy one. Free is free, but don't actually fork over money for this POS. :tg


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Just tried, and got the..."We're sorry, we are having tech. difficulties, please hang up and try again later."


oh well, I try later this morning.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I had the same thing, after a few tried I tried. Then after a few prompts I got a live person asking me if they can varify my age electonicly by the us govorment I said good bey ,, whats up eith that?



The Saint said:


> Just tried, and got the..."We're sorry, we are having tech. difficulties, please hang up and try again later."
> 
> oh well, I try later this morning.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, I tried again it went thru, we'l see.



Jack said:


> I had the same thing, after a few tried I tried. Then after a few prompts I got a live person asking me if they can varify my age electonicly by the us govorment I said good bey ,, whats up eith that?


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Jack said:


> I had the same thing, after a few tried I tried. Then after a few prompts I got a live person asking me if they can varify my age electonicly by the us govorment I said good bey ,, whats up eith that?


Got mine to work...but the "man" who talks to you was so fast, i couldn't understand some of the verifcations, so I just agreed


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> We shall see in 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for the tip....:tu


The regular zippo I received from them in about two weeks. I may try for a couple of other items on there. "Dad your birthday is?...":r


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Ginocide said:


> Loki, use your cell. I'm sure it's fine.
> 
> I got a coupon code for a free one in the mail and it said up to 16 weeks for delivery and I got it in 2. This thing is total crap and definitely not worth $40. It's not worth $5 to me. I used it once right when I got it about a week ago and I haven't picked it up since. I plan on giving a review with pictures so that no one here actually spends the money to buy one. Free is free, but don't actually fork over money for this POS. :tg


Is this the same one people have talked about coming out. I heard they were making a "quality" butane lighter for the market. If this is it and it turns out to suck, I will just get my Z-insert.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Got mine today and I'm with Ginocide on this one -- it's a piece of junk. It's very heavy, doesn't fill easily or fully, and the whole two-step process to use the flint is a literal pain. I'll just stick with my Z-Plus thanks.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

mugwump said:


> Got mine today and I'm with Ginocide on this one -- it's a piece of junk. It's very heavy, doesn't fill easily or fully, and the whole two-step process to use the flint is a literal pain. I'll just stick with my Z-Plus thanks.


:tpd:

Mine came today also. The hinge seems very weak - not like my regular Zippo's. It seemed to fill okay - but the lack of a flame adjustment (unless I'm just being stupid) is a negative also.

Mine does light without the two-step process they describe - it lights just like any old bic.

I seriously don't see this thing selling for $40 bucks - $8 to $10 maybe although that may be pushing it also.

On the plus side - it was free.

Ron


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I called and they are all out of them so I will just have to wait........








Shawn


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

Still waiting on mine, I hope it comes this week.


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> I called and they are all out of them so I will just have to wait........
> 
> Shawn


They still have the sleeping bags, so I decided to get one of those... figured if its free...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

coryj said:


> They still have the sleeping bags, so I decided to get one of those... figured if its free...


:tpd:


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

As everyone knows lighter is gone, however, I did score a flashlight!!


:chk:chk


----------



## Cadilon (May 1, 2007)

I requested one but haven't received it yet. Does anyone think this will be the one they'll sell for $40, or is this just a cheap-o freebie to get the name out?

When I heard zippo was making this I was really interested. I hope these models are not indicative of the whole line.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I received a letter yesterday saying that they couldn't verify my age. Too much trouble to fill out the form so I just threw it away. Ohh well, sucks to be lazy.


----------



## GeneralDisorder (Jul 6, 2007)

Got mine in the mail yesterday. Seems to work well for me. Lights fine and fills fine. It is a bit on the heavy side, but so are regular Zippo's and unless you are a little girly man it shouldn't be a problem. The price was definitely fair.

Rick


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

"Please note, this offer only good in the USA"

:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I got mine today.

I guess I will filler up and try that baby out.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Got mine today. It IS pretty large. I think I would rather it looked just like a regular Zippo. I can't imagine spending $40 for one, give how good the sub-$3 Ronsons from Wal-Mart are.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I got mine today. I was not expecting much after reading this post. When I first opened the tin I was disapointed to see how this thing looked. The finish or lack of finish on this thing is ugly. I must say I thought about throwing it in the junk drawer, but I decided to fill her up and give it a whirl. I love the way this thing lights. No flame adjustment on this thing but I don't see why you need one if it burns like this all the time. The true test of this will be how reliable it is and how long between refills. If these two things are met I will be happy with this lighter. Hopefully when they come out with these they will have a nice selection of finishes on them.


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

I couldn't get the zippo, so I ordered a sleeping bag tonight.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

same here had to go with the sleeping bag.............still freebie.thanks for the heads up


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Soprano3695 said:


> As everyone knows lighter is gone, however, I did score a flashlight!!
> 
> :chk:chk


*Same here...................*


----------



## jrw (Oct 21, 2006)

My lighter came in the mail today. I have to agree with the majority of the earlier comments: ugly finish, bulky, hinge seems weak. It seems to fill and light OK, though. I'd never have paid $40 for this, probably wouldn't have purchased it at any price over $10 if I'd seen it in a store, and more likely wouldn't have bought it at all, because it's just plain unattractive. However, how can I complain when it was free?:bl I'll probably keep it as a back-up, if I don't give it away to a friend.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

jpa0741 said:


> . . .When I first opened the tin I was disapointed to see how this thing looked. The finish or lack of finish on this thing is ugly. . . . No flame adjustment on this thing but I don't see why you need one if it burns like this all the time. . . . .


Actually - we got three of them. One for myself, my wife and daughter. The finish - lack of - I think is the first biggie. They need a finish of some type - and like mentioned in another post, I would have been more thrilled if they looked like a standard Zippo. Love to have one in a brass finish.

As for them lighting - I have not used mine at all - but my wife and daughter have both remarked that sometimes the flame is high - sometimes just barely a flame. The both have been using them daily.

Anyway - my thoughts are that Zippo could have done better on this than what they did. They could have made something to be proud of.

Ron


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

What do you guys want for nothing?


----------



## Cadilon (May 1, 2007)

I would expect that Zippo would not permit a customer's first impression of a brand new product line to be such a poor experience.

I've been looking forward to this lighter since it was announced. I will give them the benefit of the doubt that this is the bottom of the line, >$10 model of the Blu. I would certainly expect a lot more from the $40 model they have been discussing.

In short, as a free lighter this is just fine. I worry what it portends for the entire line.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I got mine last week. It helps to purge the lighter of any gas or air before filling. But I took mine out yesterday with less than favorable results, it took many tries to light and when it lit, it didn't stay lit. I would of expected better from Zippo.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I got mine last week... I agree with most of the comments made earlier... I'm sticking with my Z-Plus. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Did anyone get their sleeping bag yet?


----------



## Under A Mountain (May 24, 2007)

Got my flashlight yesterday....with batteries!!!
This thing is pretty sweet!!


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Under A Mountain said:


> Got my flashlight yesterday....with batteries!!!
> This thing is pretty sweet!!


Me Too....nice flashlight.


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

Also received the flashlight. It is a real nice light, and from the reviews on the zippo, I am glad they were out of them when I called.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

still no sleeping bag


----------



## jwohlfeil (Aug 5, 2006)

I actually night one, and only now, after having problems lighting within 15 cigars, am I looking for some advice. 

The lid doesn't close tightly, you can't adjust the false and now my Zippo Blu isn't lighting or burning correctly. 

Save your time and money on the zippo blu.


----------



## greatlakesandy (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, i think the Zippo "Blu" butane lighter is the way to go. I love mine. I found a $20 discount on them at ZippoCloseouts dot com.

check it out for a good deal, i've gotten a few Zippo's through them.


----------

